# Converting a Circus into a Zombie themed Circus



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

If you need a back story to get yourself going, it could be a night at the circus when zombies attack. So some characters could already be zombies. Others you can show in the process of being attacked by zombies. Your guests have seen the clean version of your evil circus party. Now show them the horror of a zombie attack--bloody smears and hand prints on the props you've already made, intestines laying about, bodies strewn on the ground-cotton candy in outstretched hand. It will be just novel enough to be different for your guests.


----------



## ldiliberto (Sep 10, 2008)

*Pretty cool, but you need some clowns, evil clowns. I found some cool evil clown inflatables at a place called HolidayProjectors.com

Here is the link directly to the clowns ------>* Halloween Inflatables


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

That is awesome! That's sort of the theme we are doing this year. Well we are doing a Zombie theme and my son's birthday party will be Carnevil. I want to come to your party!!!

I love your idea of an infected guest bit a worker and now it's spread throughout the circus.

Spirit City has a cool zombie/clown banner that would look cool with your theme. Maybe add like toxic barrels to your scene, like it could have been caused by a spill that's another idea for it. They also sell zombie animals at spirit city, they would look neato in a cage.

So many ideas! I loooooooooove your food cart. I need to do that this year for his party.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

You could do your invites as if it's a regular circus ticket...then when your guests get there you could have a sign at the entrance SORRY FOR THE INCONVIENENCE, BUT WE ARE CLOSED (or something similar)...then you can have the "circus" in complete distress as if the attack just happened....animals, clowns and workers either being zombies or dead. Incorporate screaming into your circus music as though people are still being attacked and have everything look disheveled...

Having the "Big Top" as the safe house is a great idea to round out your story and as a place for entertaining. We actually did the CarnEVIL theme last year and ironically enough we are doing a zombie safe house theme this year.


----------



## Kandy Korn (Sep 20, 2012)

You guys are awesome! I knew I could count on you to sort out my brain for me. I love the idea of a regular circus/carnevil theme then surprise the guests with a zombie attack. We are going to hire some high school theater students to show up as 'real' zombie to wander around outside. We've decided to equip our guests with zombie hunting supplies since they will need to face the zombies if they want to play in the midway games. Our costumes will be circus workers (i.e. clown, ringmaster, tight rope walker) turned zombie hunters. Thanks again for the great ideas!!!


----------

